

Ads/ Promoted posts on HN front page?  - treskot

Just spotted something interesting on HN front page page. What I consider as an advert or a promoted post.<p>http://i.imgur.com/T5U60Oh.jpg<p>Is this something that happens often on Hacker News?
======
27182818284
It is interesting to me, given the age of your profile, that you just noticed
this. I'm about as old as you are, and its been noticeable for a while and
happens frequently.

If you click the "jobs" link next to "ask" and "submit" you'll see a filtered
list of links including the one in your screenshot.

------
redegg
You must be new here. YC companies get limited advertising.

~~~
brudgers
Treskot's profile is four times as old as yours.

------
argonaut
Yes. YC companies are allowed to frequently submit job postings. They start
out at the top of the front page and decay at a fixed rate.

